# Benedicta Woohoo!



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so excited! My first two benedicta just came out of the water! I really love these frogs! Take a look




























Sorry for the crappy pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

very Nice..... I hope to have baby auratus by next spring. mine are around 8 months old...
Larry


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

So exciting for you. Congrats!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats, Luke!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! They're beautiful!


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

They are beautifull! I hope one day my pair will also have eggs


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice little frogs.... Congrats.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

They are little gems! Congrats!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Luke!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Omg they are so small...nice frogs!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I should have a few more out next week. They come out of the water pretty big, compared to some other thumbnails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice. That's a type I've never worked with, but would love to! 

So cool. 
Keep up the good work. 

Dan


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job luke. Keep em coming! I may have to get in line for a few in the future!


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

If you decide to sell some, let me know. Have cash and alot of frogs also.....


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't worry guys, I'll have plenty for you had another crawl out today and about a dozen to go! They are already lightning fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickness (Jul 19, 2012)

I have tads in the water right now. Can you give me a rough idea on how long it took from hatch to out of water?? Please. Any info would be fantastic


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

It took about 80 days for them to morph out. Congrats on the tads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

I would be interested in at least 4, when they are ready...


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

If there were a fall CO dart frogger meeting it might just be perfect timing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Shooting for October for a meeting, trying to find a location that is centrally located right now.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Well count me in! It would be great for everyone to get together and swamp frogs and plants etc.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a couple of better pics. Pretty shy for froglets.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Pump them full of springtails and you'll be amazed how fast they grow after they hit the 1 month mark.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

That's good to hear Scott. There are piles of springtails in there for them to eat so they should be in good shape.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats! They're so tiny, but beautiful!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

This guy's about ready to come out.









Check out my little tail 




































This one's still got a week or so


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Luke, you sick puppy! In pictures 1 through 3, it's pretty clear you have been dressing your froglets up in tiny little blue-gray thongs!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Doug, you dirty dog! Maybe that's not a tail???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Luke, you sick puppy! In pictures 1 through 3, it's pretty clear you have been dressing your froglets up in tiny little blue-gray thongs!


Lmao

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

A frog to add to the wish list. What ever you are doing, You must be doing it right. Keep up the good work.


----------

